# eine .do-File als welcome-file im web.xml



## outbreaker (31. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine jsp-Seite welche mir Daten anzeigen soll diese Daten sollen aber vorher noch von einer Action sortiert werden.
Wie kann ich meine sortieren.do als Startdatei einstellen?

wenn ich in meine web.xml einfach den Namen sortieren.do reinschreibe ruft er die Action nicht auf.

Was muss ich dazu machen?

Danke 
Gruß

PS: benutze struts und glassfish


----------



## maki (31. Okt 2008)

.do ist kein File, sondern ein mapping.

Könntest eine idex.html Seite haben mit einem redirect.


----------



## outbreaker (31. Okt 2008)

ja mapping meinte ich ja 
aber geht es auch ohne das ich eine extra Seite brauche die nichts anderes macht als direkt dahin weiterzuleiten?


----------



## maki (31. Okt 2008)

Du könntest auch eine index.jsp nehmen, welche dann einen forward zu deiner Action macht.

<logic:forward name="deineAction"/>


----------



## outbreaker (31. Okt 2008)

Danke für den Hinweis
hat jetzt geklappt

habe jetzt eine index.jsp:


```
<%@ taglib uri="http://jakarta.apache.org/struts/tags-logic" prefix="logic" %>
<logic:forward name="index"/>
```

und rufe in der web.xml die index.jsp auf

musste dazu noch in die struts-config.xml noch einen global-forward mit name="index" path="/sortieren.do" anlegen

dann hat alles funktioniert.

Ich denke mal anderes wird es nicht gehen.

Danke & Gruß


----------

